

Launchd chrome css prank - nathanlil13
https://gist.github.com/nathan/5271225

======
nathanlil13
Based on <https://github.com/wesbos/aprilFools.css>.

I wanted a way to have this kick in on it's own on 04/01 without needing root
access. You can type 1 line into bash and install the hole thing.

Do this to someone while they are not looking.

Preview [<http://cl.ly/NvQ5>]

